# DURA ACE 7800 Groupset complete Weight (+ Cables +bb etc)



## gmw (Oct 22, 2012)

Can someone tell me the actually weight of Dura Ace 7800 Groupset with cables + BB etc.. ??

THANKS A LOT


----------



## gmw (Oct 22, 2012)

??????


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I think you may have to assemble the weights yourself from sites that publish the weights of the individual components (there's quite a few) The variable is going to be the weight of the cables, which will depend on the length and type of housing: conventional or metal link style (Nokon type).


----------



## gmw (Oct 22, 2012)

DaveT said:


> I think you may have to assemble the weights yourself from sites that publish the weights of the individual components (there's quite a few) The variable is going to be the weight of the cables, which will depend on the length and type of housing: conventional or metal link style (Nokon type).


I have a 7800 dura ace and nokon cable set


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

gmw said:


> I have a 7800 dura ace and nokon cable set


Great. Weigh each set of cables, find the weights of the components you want, then you've got your answer!


----------

